# Problem after spayed



## rocksundust (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi,

My Starlee got spayed last Friday morning, her surgery went well. She was still a bit drugged when I picked her up on Friday afternoon, once got home she slept all night Friday night and fully awake on Saturday afternoon. She walked around a bit, ate and drink then back to bed. Her incision looked good, she used the litterbox okay on Saturday night. However, on Sunday afternoon she has some problem with peeing. She peed very little, just a drop or two and kept coming back to the box within a minute tried to pee again and kept doing that for about 30 mins. Called the hospital and they said maybe her internal is irritating after the surgery, was told to kept an eye on her. I watched her all night and saw that she still is having that issue. This morning, after she was done with the litterbox, she followed me to the bathroom and dragged her bottom on the carpet, then jumped into the bathtub (dry) and sat there for awhile. Called the hospital again, now the technician said that she may have infection and was told to bring her in. They said it’s not an emergency and they're booked so they can only see her before they close for the day. I'm worried, waiting till the end to the day seem like forever. Has anyone here experinece this problem after the cat was spayed? My other 2 cats spayed before and they were fine, no issues at all.

Put aside the peeing problem, Starlee seemed perfect fine. She’s eating, drinking quite often, and playing too. Sometimes she stared at the TV and swatted at the weather man, so cute. A bit about Starlee: I adopted her a month ago, she's over a year old, she was a breeding queen but due to her first stillborn baby was very large, she end up to had a c-section so the breeder gave her up for adoption. Here is her photos.

Pix1








pix2








pix3








pix4


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry to say I have no advice or experiences to share...I just wanted 
to comment that I think she looks like a beautiful bandit with that mask over her face!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Nerina (Nov 15, 2005)

Of my two girls my tabby had a terrible time with her spay. At the time my vet said she wasn't going to make it...it was terrible. She was having a hard time going potty and seemed listless, her tummy looked irritated. Well, luckily one of the vets said she had once seen a dog who had an allergic reaction to the synthetic sutures they use for most spays. Turns out she was right, I had to have her sutures removed and metal ones put in that had to be removed later on. Even inside the incision was inflamed....SO awful!! It was the only time she has ever been sick and it was so terrible. I left that vets office shortly after because the way they handled the situation was pretty heartless. 

If the suture site doesn't look irritated than I doubt it’s the same thing, but everyone needs to know that cats can have allergies to synthetic materials just like people and if I ever have another female that needs a spay I will have them use the metal sutures just to be safe.

Hope your girls okay.

Nerina~


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope you got some answers, Vanessa, and that Starlee is back to normal soon.

She is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Starlee is a very unique and beautiful cat. What breed is she?

I hope they find what is causing her problem and she feels better real soon.


----------



## rocksundust (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your responses. Here is what I learned from Starlee’s vet visit yesterday: After gave her full examination and an ultrasound, all seemed fine, the doctor told me that Starlee has a scar tissue from the C-section on her bladder that got in the way of the spaying procedure. The vet had to cut the tissue away in order to reach into her reproductive tract (ovaries and uterus?) and by done so, it caused her bladder and the urethra to be irritated and swollen. The doctor didn’t think she has any infection but since I was worried she gave Starlee an antibiotic shot and some pain reliever meds to take home. Starlee slept the night off and peed normally again this morning. Looks like the shot helped. Phew!!


----------



## rocksundust (Jul 10, 2009)

katlover13 said:


> Starlee is a very unique and beautiful cat. What breed is she?
> 
> Thanks for your kind words, I think I’m lucky to have Starlee, she is a princess to me. She’s a purebred Oriental shorthair. Her dad is a gray spotted/white tabby and mom is a tortoiseshell. Here are her parents’ pic on their site:
> 
> ...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm glad Starlee is okay.


----------

